# Apple TAM.



## iMacounet (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai l'occasion de pouvoir acheter un Apple TAM, mais je ne sais pas combien proposer pour le prix, j'ai aucune idée de la côte de cet objet ... Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ... Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai l'occasion de pouvoir acheter un Apple TAM, mais je ne sais pas combien proposer pour le prix, j'ai aucune idée de la côte de cet objet ... Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ... Merci



Le prix d'un T.A.M. dépendant fortement de l'état du matériel, et de sa complétude (rien que le fait d'avoir ou pas les emballages d'origine change le prix de manière significative), difficile de te dire quoi que ce soit faute d'informations là dessus


----------



## iMacounet (25 Août 2010)

Ben apparament il ya pas la boite d'origine, et il ne sait pas si il a la télécommande et la pochette cuir avec les CD.

Et il en veut plus de 400 Euros.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ben apparament il ya pas la boite d'origine, et il ne sait pas si il a la télécommande et la pochette cuir avec les CD.
> 
> Et il en veut plus de 400 Euros.



Faut voir, à première vue, comme ça, 4/500  pour une telle machine, ça ne parait pas excessif, s'il a tout le reste (y compris l'ensemble Harman Kardon), la télécommande, elle se trouve, c'était la même que celles vendues avec les séries Performa/PowerMac 5xx0/6xx0. J'en ai donné deux il y a trois ou quatre ans. La pochette de CD, par contre, ça, c'est plus difficilement trouvable, s'il ne l'a pas, c'est un argument pour faire baisser son prix à mon avis !


----------



## iMacounet (25 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut voir, à première vue, comme ça, 4/500  pour une telle machine, ça ne parait pas excessif, s'il a tout le reste (y compris l'ensemble Harman Kardon), la télécommande, elle se trouve, c'était la même que celles vendues avec les séries Performa/PowerMac 5xx0/6xx0. J'en ai donné deux il y a trois ou quatre ans. La pochette de CD, par contre, ça, c'est plus difficilement trouvable, s'il ne l'a pas, c'est un argument pour faire baisser son prix à mon avis !


C'est un caisson de basse Bose. 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un caisson de basse Bose.
> 
> Merci



Exact, au temps pour moi !


----------



## iMacounet (25 Août 2010)

Bon ben, il manque la télécommande, la pochette de CD's, et la boîte d'origine ...


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Août 2010)

400 c'est cher pas cher pour cette machine mais quand même a ce prix là tu peut en trouver avec au moins les CD et la télécommande, mais la télécommande est trouvable facilement


----------



## vega12 (26 Août 2010)

400/500 euros...
Par contre relativement rare de le trouver complet... boite, cd, manuels

Si complet, avec la totalité des boites par exemple, il n'y a pas de limite de prix !


----------

